# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  بخصوص : قول : (( رمضــان كريــم )) وتعقبه بقول (( الله أكرم )) من الناحية العقدية

## وادي الذكريات

*بخصوص : قول : (( رمضــان كريــم )) وتعقبه بقول (( الله أكرم )) من الناحية العقديـة* 

*من المعلوم أنه عندما يهل علينا شهر رمضان المبارك ، بما يوجد فيه من الخير وانفاق الصدقات ..*
*تُلقي الناس على بعضها البعض مقولة :* 
*(( رمضــان كريــم )) فيرد عليه المستقبل لهذا الكلام بقوله : (( الله أكرم )) ..*
*فعندنا قول : (( رمضان كريم )) >> يقابله << قول : (( الله أكرم )) ..*
*-----------*
*والسؤال الآن بارك الله تعالى فيكم من الناحية العقديــة :* 
*هل نسبة (( الكرم )) لــــــــــ : (( الزمـن )) تعني أن : الدهـر هو الذي يعطي ويجود وأنه ليس محل للحوادث ، بل هو الآتي بالحوادث و الفاعل لها وليس الله عز وجل ؟* 
*وهل قول الله عز وجل في الحديث القدسي : { أقلب ليله ونهاره } وقوله سبحانه في الحديث القدسي : { الأيام والليالي أجددها وأبليها ، وآتي بملوك بعد ملوك } إشارة إلى أنه لا يجوز وصف الزمن بأنه هو الذي يأتي بالخير ؟*
*وهل يدخل ذلك تحت قول الله عز وجل حكاية عن الكافرين : { وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر } ؟*
*وقائل " رمضان كريم " يعلم أن المستقبل لهذا الكلام سيرد بقوله : " الله أكرم " مثل : إلقاء السلام ورد السلام .*
*فهل ( مجرد ) وضع الزمن في مقارنة مع رب العالمين ،، في أكثرية فعل الكرم ، من الضلال في الدين ؟*
*وهل يصح الاستدلال على جواز نسبة الكرم للزمـن ،، وأن الزمن هو الفاعل للكرم وهو الذي يعطي ويجود بمثل هذه الأدلة المذكورة في القرآن الكريم : [ ملك كريم – رزق كريم – زوج كريم – مقام كريم – كتاب كريم – أجر كريم – رسول كريم – إنه لقرآن كريم ]* 
*وإن جاز نسبة الكرم للجمادات أو المعنويات أو الأحياء لأنها ذكرت في القرآن الكريم ،،* 
*فلا ينسب الكرم للزمن لأنه جاءت الأدلة من القرآن والسنة بنفي أن يكون الدهر هو فاعل الحوادث وهو الذي أتى بها ؟* 
*وهل كثرة تداول هذه الأقوال بين الناس تدل على صحتها ؟* 
*هذه الأسئلة و ( الخواطر ) وضعتها بين أيديكم ..*
*وأرجـوا ممن رزقه الله تعالى ومن عليه بعلم أن يتفضل علينا بتبيين هذا الأمر ، وجزاكم الله تعالى كل خيـر .*

----------


## أبو الفداء

حياك الله أخي الكريم. قول القائل (رمضان كريم) والرد عليه بقول (الله أكرم) لم يرد فيه نص ولا أثر، فالأولى ترك هذا الأمر حتى لا يتوهم الجهال أنه سنة فيتبعدون به ويصير حينئذ بدعة!
أما ما تسأل عنه بخصوص الإشكال العقدي، فلا يظهر لي أن في قول القائل (رمضان كريم) إشكالا عقديا، فرمضان من حيث المعنى، شهر كريم، على وزن فعيل من الكرم، أي أنه مكرم، إذ الاشتقاق هنا يحتمل أن تكون فعيل أي مفعول لا فاعل، وهذا هو الأسبق إلى الذهن، كما في قوله تعالى "مقام كريم" إذ لا يتصور إرادة معنى الفاعل للكرم في وصف المقام، وإنما هو مقام مكرم، وشهر رمضان كرمه الله تعالى بتنزيل القرءان وبفرض الصيام، فهو مكرم ولا شك.
وفي قوله تعالى: ((فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ)) [مريم : 37] يصف الرب جل وعلا يوما بأنه يوم عظيم، فلماذا يصف الرب يوما بأنه عظيم؟ لعظم ما يكون فيه من أهوال. فلا إشكال في وصف شهر رمضان بأنه كريم لتكريم الله تعالى له. ولا يلزم من هذا المعنى تصور أن يكون الشهر أو الدهر فاعلا أو متصرفا أو نحو ذلك، ولا يخطر هذا المعنى في بال قائلها ولا تفيده اللغة. فقولك بارك الله فيك:



> * جواز نسبة الكرم للزمـن ،، وأن الزمن  هو الفاعل للكرم وهو الذي يعطي ويجود*


هذا لا يفهمه أحد من الناس من قول القائل (رمضان كريم).
وليس هو بلازم أيضا من التعقيب عليه بقول القائل (الله أكرم). فإنما يريد هذا القائل أنه إن كان شهر رمضان شهرا كريما، فالله جل وعلا أكرم، أي هو أهل للغاية في التكريم والتعظيم سبحانه وتعالى. فلا المعنى الأول باطل، ولا إقرانه بهذا المعنى الثاني باطل أو يلزم منه ما تصورته، والله أعلى وأعلم.

وقد وقفتُ على فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى تتعلق بهذا القول، يظن بعض الإخوة أنه يمنع فيها هذا القول بإطلاق لمعنى أن رمضان هو الفاعل والمعطي الذي يتكرم.. إذ سأله السائل:
حينما يقع الصائم في معصية  من المعاصي وينهى عنها يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏رمضان كريم‏"‏ فما حكم هذه الكلمة‏؟‏  وما حكم هذا التصرف‏؟‏ 

 فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله‏:‏ 

 حكم ذلك أن هذه الكلمة ‏"‏رمضان كريم‏"‏  غير صحيحة وإنما يقال‏:‏ ‏"‏رمضان مبارك‏"‏ وما أشبه  ذلك، لأن رمضان ليس هو الذي يعطي حتى يكون كريماً، وإنما الله تعالى هو الذي  وضع فيه الفضل، وجعله شهراً فاضلاً، ووقتاً لأداء ركن من أركان  الإسلام، وكأن هذا القائل يظن أنه لشرف الزمان يجوز فيه فعل المعاصي، وهذا خلاف ما  قاله أهل العلم بأن السيئات تعظم في الزمان والمكان الفاضل، عكس ما يتصوره  هذا القائل، وقالوا‏:‏ يجب على الإنسان أن يتقي الله عز وجل في كل وقت وفي  كل مكان، لاسيما في الأوقات الفاضلة والأماكن الفاضلة، وقد قال الله عز  وجل‏:‏ ‏{‏ يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم  لعلكم تتقون) فالحكمة من فرض الصوم تقوى الله عز وجل بفعل أوامره  واجتناب نواهيه، وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏"‏من لم  يدع قول الزور، والعمل به، والجهل، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه‏"‏  فالصيام عبادة لله، وتربية للنفس وصيانة لها عن محارم الله، وليس كما قال  هذا الجاهل‏:‏ إن هذا الشهر لشرفه وبركته يسوغ فيه فعل المعاصي‏.‏
 " مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 20 /  السؤال رقم 254 ) 

قلت كلام الشيخ رحمه الله - كما يظهر لي والله أعلم - إنما هو في الإنكار على من قال هذه الكلمة في هذا السياق للمعنى الذي أورده السائل. فقطعا لا يجوز أن يقال إن رمضان كريم بما يوحي بأن رمضان هو الذي يبذل العطاء والمغفرة! ولكن في الحقيقة فإنني لا أتصور قائلا لهذه الكلمة - حتى على نكارة وضعه إياها في هذا السياق - يقصد بها أن رمضان هو الفاعل أو هو الذي سيغفر له أو نحو ذلك، ولكن ظاهر معنى الكرم هنا - أي في هذا السياق الذي يسأل عنه السائل - قد يكون موهما، وقد يوحي بأن الكرم منسوب إلى الشهر نسبة الفعل إلى الفاعل (وإن كنت أستبعده)، والشرع يأمرنا باجتناب الألفاظ الموهمة كما هو معلوم. 
وعلى التسليم بأن هذا السياق يوحي بهذا المعنى، فإن هذا لا يلزم منه ظهور هذا المعنى أو توهمه في قول القائل (رمضان كريم) في غير هذا السياق أو نحوه. ولكن على أي حال فتركها أولى، والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

جزاك الله تعالى كل خير يا شيخنا الكريم على تفضلك بالإجابة والتبيين ..
بارك الله تعالى فيك وفي علمك وفي عملك وأحسن الله إليك .
اسمح لي حفظك الله تعالى أن ألخص ما فهمته مما ذكرته وأستفسر عن بعض الأمور .. 
والظن فيكم إن شاء الله تعالى التوجيه الكريم .
وسألخصها إن شاء الله تعالى في نقـاط : 
(1) أن جملة : ( رمضان كريم والرد عليها بــ الله أكرم ) ليس لها أصل لا بنص ولا أثر . 
(2) الأولى : ترك هذه الجملة حتى لا يتوهم الجهال إنه سنة فيتعبدون بها ويصير حينئذ بدعة .
(3) قول " رمضان كريم " بإطلاق ليس فيه إشكالًا عقديًا . 
(4) لا يجوز أن يقال إن " رمضان كريم " بما يوحي بأن رمضان هو الذي يبذل العطاء .

وبخصوص الإستفسارات : أحسن الله إليك ..
قول القائل : " رمضان كريم " قد يأتي اسم فاعل أو اسم مفعول .
ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى أن رمضان هو فاعل الكرم ،، 
أو أن يكون رمضان شهر مكرم والله عز وجل هو الذي كرمه .
لكــن : ( التصور ) هو الذي نفى أن يكون رمضان هو الفاعل ووضح أنه هو المفعول .
والإستفسار حفظك الله تعالى : ما هو مدى اعتبار التصور في الحكم على الألفاظ والأقوال ؟
هل لو كان هذا اللفظ يحتمل معنى واحد فقط وهو المعنى الفاسد لكن التصور ينفي أن تقوله الناس على المعنى الفاسد فيكون اللفظ صحيحًا ؟ 
أم أن التصور له اعتبار فقط في الألفاظ التي تحتمل معنيين ، معنى صالح ومعنى فاسد ؟

وما الذي يمنعنا من أن نحكم على هذه الجملة والرد عليها ، بأنها بدعـة ؟
مع أن هذه الجملة والرد عليها المحتوية على ذكر الله عز وجل ، مخصصة ( بزمن محدد ) الذي هو مرتبط بركن من أركان الإسلام مع ما فيه من اجتماع أكثر الناس على استبدال ومخالفة النص النبوي الشريف ؟ 
 الله يرعاك ويبارك فيك يا شيخ .

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك.. لست شيخا لك أخي الحبيب، وإنما نحن إخوة نتدارس العلم، ينفع بعضنا بعضا، وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.
قولك:



> لكــن : ( التصور ) هو الذي نفى أن يكون  رمضان هو الفاعل ووضح أنه هو المفعول .
> والإستفسار حفظك الله تعالى : ما هو مدى  اعتبار التصور في الحكم على الألفاظ والأقوال ؟


المراد بأنه لا يتصور أن يقصد القائل هذا المعنى = أنه شيء مستبعد للغاية، بموجب لسان الناس وكلامهم. فالذي يقول (رمضان كريم) بهذا الإطلاق، وتجردا من السياق الذي قد يوهم أو يوحي بالمعنى الفاسد، لا يقال إنه يحتمل أن يكون مراده إن رمضان فاعل للكرم! هذا أمر لا يتصوره مسلم! إلا إن وُجد في الأرض من يعبدون شهر رمضان ويشركونه بالله تعالى، فحينئذ نمنع ونقول هذا اللفظ مشتبه فنتركه! ولكن كما قال تعالى ((ومقام كريم)) ولم يشتبه ذلك اللفظ في أذهان العرب ولا تصور أحدهم أن يكون المراد أن المقام هو فاعل الكرم، فكذلك الحال هنا في قولهم (رمضان كريم)، والله أعلم.
وهذا لا يمنع أن يصبح ذلك القول مشتبها وموهما في بعض المواضع، كالموضع الذي سأل عنه السائل في فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.



> هل لو كان هذا اللفظ يحتمل معنى واحد فقط  وهو المعنى الفاسد لكن التصور ينفي أن تقوله الناس على المعنى الفاسد فيكون  اللفظ صحيحًا ؟ 
> أم أن التصور له اعتبار فقط في الألفاظ  التي تحتمل معنيين ، معنى صالح ومعنى فاسد ؟


لو كان اللفظ لا يحتمل إلا المعنى الفاسد في اللسان العربي، فلا يمكن أن نصححه.. 
ولكن هنا يُنظر في المتكلم به، هل هو يتكلم باللسان العربي الفصيح أم بلسان من ألسنة العامة؟
فإن كان يتكلم باللسان العربي، فهل هذا اللفظ عنده لا يحتمل إلا المعنى الفاسد؟ أم أنه لجهله يظن أن اللفظ يحتمل معنى صحيحا هو ما يريده من استعماله؟ فإن كانت الأولى فلها حكمها وإن كانت الثانية فلها حكمها. 
أما إن كان يتكلم بلسان عامي، لهذه اللفظة فيه معنى بخلاف المعنى الفاسد الذي هو لها في اللغة العربية، لم يجز أن نلزمه بمعنى لا يقصده هذا المتكلم باللسان العامي! وإنما نبهناه من باب قوله تعالى ((ولا تقولوا راعنا)). فإنه إن كان اللفظ على هذا المخرج صحيح المعنى في لسان هؤلاء العامة، فإنه فاسد في اللسان العربي الذي هو أصل هذه الألفاظ، فينبغي التنبيه والتصويب (دون نكير لأن المتكلم لم يرد المعنى المنكر أصلا). 
ومثال هذا، قول العوام في مصر: (ربنا رَزَؤه)، يريدون (رزقه)، وهذه اللفظة (رَزَأ) في لسان العرب - كما تجدها في المعاجم - تعني أن الفاعل فيها أصاب حظا من مال المفعول به، لا أنه أنعم عليه بالعطاء! فهي تقابل معنى (رزق) الذي يريده هذا المتكلم في الحقيقة، ومع هذا نقول بأن إرادة هذا المتكلم لهذا المعنى الذي في المعجم بعيدة، لأنه لسان غير اللسان، فكيف إذا كان سياق الكلام كذلك يمنعه؟ كما لو قال هذا القائل: (ربنا رزأ فلان بولد) أو (ربنا يرزؤك ببنت الحلال) مثلا، فهل من المتصور هنا - على ظاهر هذه اللغة - أن يكون مراد هذا العامي ذلك المعنى الذي في المعاجم لكلمة (رزأ) العربية؟ كلا! ولهذا فإننا لا ننكر عليه ولكننا ننبهه من باب دفع الاشتباه وصيانة أسماع الناس، والله أعلم.



> وما الذي يمنعنا من أن نحكم على هذه  الجملة والرد عليها ، بأنها بدعـة ؟
> مع أن هذه الجملة والرد عليها المحتوية  على ذكر الله عز وجل ، مخصصة ( بزمن محدد ) الذي هو مرتبط بركن من أركان  الإسلام مع ما فيه من اجتماع أكثر الناس على استبدال ومخالفة النص النبوي  الشريف ؟


بارك الله فيك.. هي ليست - فيما أرى - من البدع، ولكن تكرارها والحرص عليها يقربها من أن تصير بدعة، ولهذا قلت إن الأولى تركها. 
فالسؤال الآن: هل هذا الذي يقول (رمضان كريم)، يتسنن ذلك الأمر على اعتقاد أن له فضلا مخصوصا، بهذه الألفاظ وعلى تلك الهيئة (من وقت أو عدد أو صفة أو نحو ذلك)؟ لو اعتقد هذا وأراد التعبد بهذه الألفاظ بالذات - كما يتعبد الناس بألفاظ تحية الإسلام إلقاءً وردا، مثلا - فقد وقع في البدعة! إنما الأمر من قبيل التهنئة التي يراد بها إدخال السرور على الناس، كما يكون في يوم العيد من قول الناس (كل عام وأنت بخير) أو (كل سنة وأنت طيب) أو (عيدك سعيد) أو (عيد مبارك) وما إلى ذلك.. 
أما كون اللفظة (رمضان كريم) بخلاف قوله عليه السلام في الحديث (شهر مبارك) و(يوم مبارك)، فهذا لا يجعل تلك اللفظة الدارجة (رمضان كريم) بدعة! فإن النبي عليه السلام لما قال هذه الكلمة لم يكن يشرع لنا أن نقول عند مقدم الشهر (رمضان مبارك) ابتغاء لفضلها! فلو فعل وشرع هذه العبارات، لكان تركها والعدول عنها إلى استنان هذا اللفظ الدارج = بدعة! ولكن الذي أراه أن أحدا من المسلمين لا يتخذ هذا القول سنة ولا يبتغي له - بخصوصه - فضلا مخصوصا أو نحو ذلك، وإنما يُخشى أن ينقلب إلى بدعة ويتعبد الناس به، فلهذا يحسن تركه سدا للذريعة، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الشيخ الكريم الحبيب أفدت ووضحت ووجهت .
بارك الله تعالى فيك وفي علمك وعملك وجزاك الله تعالى عنا كل خير  .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

يرفع للفائدة .
وجزاك الله تبارك وتعالى كل خير يا شيخ على التوضيح .

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ( رمضان مبارك) 
- هل علينا أن نرد على من قال رمضان كريم بالرد المألوف في العامية (الله أكرم ) ، علماً بأنه لايسبق لذهنه بدعيته ، وإن كان من الأولى تركه رداً للذرائع فبماذا نجيب هؤلاء الناس ؟
ولو تركنا كل الناس يقولون مادرجوا عليه من العامية دون توضيح الأفضل له فمتى نصيب السنة الصحيحة علماً لما فيه من الأجر والثواب الأفضل في الإتباع؟
- وإذا كان العامي لايتدارك في ذهنه أنها قد تصير إلى البدعية ! وإن كان تداولها واضح على شاشات التلفاز والبرامج والقنوات الإسلامية مما يصيرها حقيقة بين الناس ولم نجد أحد من الشيوخ ينبه عليها أو يوضح الأكمل ؟ أرشدوني .
وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو الفداء

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.



> هل علينا أن نرد على من قال رمضان كريم  بالرد المألوف في العامية (الله أكرم ) ، علماً بأنه لايسبق لذهنه بدعيته ،  وإن كان من الأولى تركه رداً للذرائع فبماذا نجيب هؤلاء الناس ؟


الأصل أنه ليس علينا أن نرد بهذا الرد أو غيره، بارك الله فيك، ولو فعلنا فليس علينا شيء فيما يظهر لي. 
الأمر كما ذكرتُ ليس يراد به التعبد في عرف الناس، وهو من قبيل العادات كقولهم (كل سنة وأنت طيب). وكما تقدم فلا أظن أن الصحابة كانوا يهنئون بعضهم البعض بدخول رمضان بقولهم "رمضان مبارك" تعبدا (كما أنهم لم يكونوا يقولون "رمضان كريم/ الله أكرم" كذلك)، أو كانوا ينصحون الناس بلزوم ذلك في مقام التهنئة تسننا، فإن الحديث لم يشرع لنا استعمال هذه العبارة "رمضان مبارك" في ذلك الاستعمال، والقائل بذلك هو المطالب بإبراز الدليل، ولا يكفيه إثبات أن النبي عليه السلام قد قالها في سياق بعض كلامه! والذي أتصوره أن الأمر في ذلك ليس من قبيل التعبد أصلا حتى يُنقل إلينا شيء فيه (أنهم كانوا يحتسبون أجرا مخصوصا في قولهم كذا وكذا).  
فقد يقال - وأراني أميل الآن إليه - بما أن المرجع في هذا الصنف من التهنئة إلى العرف ما لم يكن مخالفا في ألفاظه للشرع، فإذا أثبتنا أن قولهم "رمضان كريم" ليس فيه ما يخالف الشرع، ارتفع الحرج جملة واحدة عنها وعن جوابها، وعليه فلو ثبت في عرف الناس أن من ترك الرد على هذه التهنئة منهم فقد جفاهم، فلا يجوز ترك الجواب أصلا! وتكون ذريعة الابتداع في ذلك ملغية لإحالة الأمر إلى العرف المشروع، ولعدم وجود ما يدل على أن أحدا من الناس يزعم أو يظن أن لهذا القول أو غيره عند التهنئة فضل مخصوص. 
فالحاصل أن هذا القول وجوابه لا بأس بهما فيما أرى، ولا يشرع (لا على سبيل الأولوية ولا غيرها) تنبيه الناس إلى تركه أو اتخاذ غيره في محله، ما لم يكن مذهبك أن العبارة نفسها فيها ما يخالف الشرع (ولا يظهر لي ذلك كما حررته في مشاركة آنفة)، والله أعلم.

----------

